# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm đi chơi ít tốn tiền ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Cách Hà Nội chừng 100km, bạn cũng có thể thực hiện những chuyến dã ngoại thú vị đến những địa danh bằng xe máy. Ở đây bạn được thả hồn vào không gian trong lành, mát mẻ hay những công trình văn hóa độc đáo như Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì, Hồ sinh thái Tiên Sa, Phủ Thành Chương… Còn nhiều địa điểm dã ngoại ít tốn kém ở nội thành có lẽ nhiều người vẫn chưa… chịu đi.* 

Những địa điểm này nằm ngay trong lòng Hà Nội. Bạn không phải tốn nhiều tiền cho cuộc đi chơi. Chỉ cần một chiếc xe máy, trang bị thêm máy ảnh và cần một người nữa để… trò chuyện. Thế là bạn đã có những bức ảnh đẹp để lưu vào cuốn album của mình. Và được sống “trọn vẹn” giữa không gian thoáng đãng và dân dã.

*Con đường tình yêu: Phan Đình Phùng*

Nét đặc biệt của con đường này là con đường duy nhất ở Hà Nội có 2 hàng cây trên một vỉa hè. Hãy tưởng tượng vào một buổi chiều cuối tuần, bạn và người ấy dắt tay nhau đi trên vỉa hè, là vàng rơi trải dưới những bước chân trông chẳng khác gì cảnh lãng mạn trong phim Hàn Quốc “Bản tình ca mùa đông”.

Đến con đường tình yêu là đến với thiên đường quán chè Bobochacha ngon nổi tiếng – nơi dân teen thường lui tới. Đó là thiên đường những quán café nép mình dưới những tán cây cổ thụ xanh tốt. Quán phở 24 cũng nằm trên con đường này…

*Một không gian thoáng đãng: Cầu Long Biên*


Từ cầu Long Biên, bạn có thể nhìn thấy cảnh xe cộ qua lại tấp nập ở cầu Chương Dương, được ngắm màu nước sông Hồng và “bị” những cơn gió thổi vào mặt mát rượi. Nếu thích cảm giác mạnh, bạn có thể đứng ở gầm cầu và nhìn xuống dòng nước chảy xiết. Cầu Long Biên cũng là nơi mà rất nhiều ca sĩ chọn làm địa điểm thực hiện video clip.

Đứng ngắm cảnh ở cầu Long Biên mang lại cho ta cảm giác thật thoải mái. Dường như khi đứng trước gió, người ta trở thành những con người hoàn toàn mới. Bao lo âu, suy nghĩ đều bị gió cuốn đi. Trước mắt chỉ còn lại một không gian “mở”, không gian của mơ ước, hi vọng, không gian màu nước sông Hồng.

*Khu vực sân vận động Mỹ Đình*


Một khuôn viên có diện tích tương đối rộng, nhiều cây xanh, những bãi cỏ trải dài là địa điểm lý tưởng để bạn lựa chọn. Cách đó không xa, con đường Phạm Hùng ồn ào và nhiều bụi thì khu vực sân vận động ẩn chứa nét thôn quê dân dã.

Có thể nói khu vực này vừa mang nét hiện đại vừa mang nét cổ điển. Ngồi trên những thảm cỏ, ngắm nhìn một góc thủ đô đang trong quá trình đô thị hóa. Sân vận động hoành tráng, nhà thi đấu môn bơi lội hình con cá heo, đồi “tình nhân”… là những nơi bạn đừng nên bỏ qua.

Chiều chiều, khi gió lên là lúc những tay thả diều bắt đầu “hành động”. Bạn cũng có thể trở thành tay thả diều chuyên nghiệp nếu thường xuyên ghé thăm địa điểm này và bỏ ra một khoản phí khoảng vài chục nghìn là sở hữu một cánh diều xinh đẹp…

*Hồ Linh Đàm*

Rộng chừng 9,5 ha, chạy từ ven đường Giải Phóng đến tận bán đảo làm nên một con đường đôi ven hồ tuyệt đẹp đi vào khu đô thị Linh Đàm. Hình ảnh người nước ngoài đến từ nhiều nước trên thế giới như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Hà Lan… đi dạo quanh hồ trở thành một trong những nét đặc trưng nơi đây.

Phía sau những tòa nhà chung cư cao ngất trời là một không gian thoáng đãng và yên tĩnh. Vừa ngắm cảnh, hít thở không khí trong lành và ăn uống tùy thích trên những khoảng trống bên hồ luôn tạo những cảm xúc lạ trong cảm nhận của mỗi người.

*Bến Hàn Quốc*

Nếu đi từ đường Âu Cơ, bạn sẽ qua Chùa Yên, rồi men theo một triền đê thì tới bến. Từ bến, bạn sẽ ngắm được nhiều “kỳ quan” quanh Hồ Tây như Công viên nước với chiếc đu quay khổng lồ, đầm sen tỏa hương ngào ngạt và một chút “bảng lảng sương khói”.

Buổi chiều ngắm hoàng hôn ở Hồ Tây chẳng khác gì ngắm hoàng hôn ở những bãi biển nổi tiếng. Ông mặt trời đỏ quạch lặn dần xuống mặt hồ. Lúc đó chỉ thấy chân trời vô tận và lòng người xao xuyến chẳng muốn rời chân đi về.

*Vườn Bách Thảo*


Vườn Bách thảo được ví như lá phổi xanh của Hà Nội. Đến đây, những người yêu thiên nhiên sẽ được đắm mình trong màu xanh cây lá và những âm thanh của rừng. Những cây cổ thụ lớn bằng vòng tay mấy người ôm là chứng nhân của nhiều biến cố trong lịch sử thủ đô.

Ngay giữa ồn ào phố xá, Bách thảo trở thành một không gian xanh, đủ rộng, đủ yên bình để người ta có thể lạc hẳn vào sự tĩnh lặng rất hiếm hoi của đời sống đô thị.

*Công viên Thống Nhất*

Nằm giữa bốn phố Trần Nhân Tông, Lê Duẩn, Đại Cồ Việt, Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, rộng khoảng 50 ha. Công viên có nhiều bồn hoa bốn mùa phô sắc, những dãy thùy liễu mượt mà, những rặng thông suốt năm xanh thẳm luôn hấp dẫn khách đến tham quan.

Khắp các lối đi đều có những dãy ghế đá nép mình bên vòm hoa, có một dải hồ dành cho những người thích bơi thuyền, có “khu phong lan” với hàng trăm chủng loại, nhiều loài cây cảnh, cây thế và những bể lớn, bể nhỏ thả cá bạc, cá vàng….

Còn rất nhiều địa điểm khác để bạn lựa chọn đi chơi với bạn bè và người ấy vào dịp cuối tuần như Hồ Ngọc Khánh, đường Thanh Niên, Hồ Trúc Bạch, vườn hoa Hướng Dương, công viên Thành Công… Giữa sự ồn ào của đô thị, người ta càng muốn tìm cho mình một nơi để gửi gắm tâm hồn và nghỉ ngơi. Và thiên nhiên mãi là người bạn đồng hành của những ai muốn tìm đến một không gian thoáng đãng và tự nhiên.

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Toàn nơi công cộng nhỉ  :cuoi: 
Chiều hè ra mấy chỗ này đánh cầu lông thì quá tuyệt

----------


## khoan_gieng

Toàn nơi quen thuộc hehe

----------


## pigcute

toàn nơi trong lành bổ dưỡng  :cuoi1:

----------


## alonedevil

Hi, chỉ mất mỗi tiền xăng với tiền vé vào cổng

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

thế này thì thua xa Sài Gòn rồi  :cuoi1:

----------

